# TSH rising?



## momto62010 (Jul 28, 2010)

HI All,
My meds have not changed( 100mg levo daily , 25 Cytomel 5x/week)
here is what my TSH is doing.
March .25 down from about 10 at DX Feb 2010
Apr .04
May .02
June .01
August 1.37
free T4 1.37- 1.48 range
T3 2.0 -5.7 range- thats why 5 days not 7( last test 3.6)
antibodies down to 263 from 435

I am falling asleep in the afternoons again and can't budge any pounds. I also feel warmer than usual. Of course, it's 100* outside but this warmth is like a small fever- i don't register one tho'
Any ideas would be great, have a call into my doc for tomorrow
Thanks
Happy weekend to all


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

momto62010 said:


> HI All,
> My meds have not changed( 100mg levo daily , 25 Cytomel 5x/week)
> here is what my TSH is doing.
> March .25 down from about 10 at DX Feb 2010
> ...


I am going to say that apparently you need the rest. This is not so unusual.

I am thinking that you are over medicated now hence the falling asleep in the afternoon, not able to lose weight and the fever/hot feeling.

Did anyone do a Free T3 test? That would be most telling as that is your active hormone and you would know at a glance if you are over medicated. You are on a lot of T4 and T3.

You see; when your body is in overdrive due to too much T3, you get very very tired. Very tired. Sleepy.

Let us know what your doc has to say!


----------



## momto62010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the response Andros.
My free T3 is 2.6 low end of normal range.
I missed the call to my doc, too busy with kids.
I have not heard of too many meds slowing weight loss. I'll mention this.
If I could learn to not be type A maybe that would help too?? Ha Ha
Happy Friday


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

momto62010 said:


> Thanks for the response Andros.
> My free T3 is 2.6 low end of normal range.
> I missed the call to my doc, too busy with kids.
> I have not heard of too many meds slowing weight loss. I'll mention this.
> ...


I could not find your FT3 in the labs posted. Just the T3. I don't see how your FT3 can be so low w/ such a hefty dose of Cytomel.

And it is true; if your thyroxine replacement is not just right and you are NOT euthyroid, you can gain or lose weight. It just depends on the person and their metabolism. You can be over medicated on thyroxine and gain weight.

(Euthyroid..............

Having the right amount of thyroxin stimulation),


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

momto62010,

How do you take your medications? I wonder if you are having some conflict with what you may be eating near your dose times.

Your doses are really high.


----------



## momto62010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi,
I take my levo and cytomel at the same time on an empty stomach. Then I eat about 30 min later. About an hour after that I take D3 1000mg . At about 1 pm with lunch I take 5- HTP to keep my mood a bit more stable. 
Thats it. Again, any advice is deeply appreciated.
In your opinion, should my levo dose be lower? I'd be fearful of all symptoms returning. I dropped cytomel 7 daily to 5 x weekly because my high reading in April was 5.7.
Thanks
Happy weekend


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

momto62010 said:


> Hi,
> I take my levo and cytomel at the same time on an empty stomach. Then I eat about 30 min later. About an hour after that I take D3 1000mg . At about 1 pm with lunch I take 5- HTP to keep my mood a bit more stable.
> Thats it. Again, any advice is deeply appreciated.
> In your opinion, should my levo dose be lower? I'd be fearful of all symptoms returning. I dropped cytomel 7 daily to 5 x weekly because my high reading in April was 5.7.
> ...


I wonder if waiting a full hour would help with absorption.

Do you take your pills with a full glass of water - not just a sip?

I always take my supplements 4 hours from my Levothyroxine and 2 hours from my Cytomel doses.


----------

